# oh come on.......bloody advertising



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

steve what the fffffffffff is going on lately bud, we now have adverts attached to basic typing on each flipping thread anyone does. random words appear in bold and once hoverred over shows a link to a product???

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=309651 my vtopic and in my last post it chosen words that obviously link to some product that is set up on here.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

This happens if you are not logged in Gaz


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

jamman said:


> This happens if you are not logged in Gaz


james i am logged in m8 and still can see them everywhere


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

You shouldn't see it if you are logged in Gary. Try refreshing the page or logging out and in again.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

don't see them on works lappy as now John, but home lappy with ie i keep seeing them logged in or not lol.
i felt weird as little pictures kept popping up everywhere???? i at first thought peeps were falsly advertising then it happened on my own sig.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I use IE and don't ever get this problem unless I get logged out which happens occasionally. If I'm just browsing I might not realise unless I see these things or suddenly realise there's no post reply button.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

will try again tonight bud and refresh if it happens, prob with that is every time i refresh it logs me out lol but is sounding like it may be my end? anyone else having this problem?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Gazzer said:


> every time i refresh it logs me out


So everyone above is right then, you are not properly logged in which is why you are seeing these adverts.


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

Gazzer said:


> steve what the fffffffffff is going on lately bud, we now have adverts attached to basic typing on each flipping thread anyone does. random words appear in bold and once hoverred over shows a link to a product???
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=10&t=309651 my vtopic and in my last post it chosen words that obviously link to some product that is set up on here.


Hey please try what everyone suggested above as you shouldn't see anything as mentioned. Nothing was added to site and if there was I would've definitely let the team know first before anything.

Steve


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Nem said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > every time i refresh it logs me out
> ...


nick i am logged in clearly as i can reply on here and my name appears in list of signed in.....and yes even now i can see the highlited in black words bud lol

is it possible to be logged in but not fully logged in then?


----------

